# EICAR test virus problem



## RangerDan88 (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm having problems getting the EICAR test virus to stop plaguing my computer and AV program - if anyone has any information on it or knows how to get rid of it for good, please - any thoughts will help.

PS. For more information about my problem, see a longer post I made in the general computer security catagory called "EICAR haunts my PC"


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

